# Gloves Fit



## palma (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello Gents, 

This might be a strange question to ask, but how do you determine how a pair of gloves should fit? I am trying to decide between Size 8 or 9. I have ordered both of them and planning on keeping one. With the size 8 my fingers just touch the tips of the glove fingers, the palm fits comfortably snug as well. Its just that when I close my fist it takes a bit of pressure to do it (not a problem holding a cup though) as opposed to size 9, but the size 9 is roomy in the palm and I have at least 0.25 to 0.5 inch room at the fingertips. You would think with expressions like " fits like a glove" it would be easy to tell, but I really can't. I like the slim fit of the 8 and am thinking the leather will soften up over time and fit my hand even better.


----------



## Wimsey (Jan 28, 2006)

Gloves with "reservoir tips" at the end of the fingers do not fit. 

That doesn't mean that the other pair fit, of course; it's possible that neither pair fit. But it's clear that the first pair doesn't fit, and IME leather gloves that are initially tight will loosen up. (And even if they don't, I still prefer that fit to the looser one.)


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I worry about finger length - I can't stand wearing gloves where the fingers extend an inch past my fingertip. Also, keep in mind that gloves will stretch. It's much better to start slightly too small. Ultimately though, I've owned a lot of gloves and I've never had a pair though couldn't have fit better.


----------



## JoshuaNY (Oct 26, 2012)

palma said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> This might be a strange question to ask, but how do you determine how a pair of gloves should fit? I am trying to decide between Size 8 or 9. I have ordered both of them and planning on keeping one. With the size 8 my fingers just touch the tips of the glove fingers, the palm fits comfortably snug as well. *Its just that when I close my fist it takes a bit of pressure to do it* (not a problem holding a cup though) as opposed to size 9, but the size 9 is roomy in the palm and I have at least 0.25 to 0.5 inch room at the fingertips. You would think with expressions like " fits like a glove" it would be easy to tell, but I really can't. I like the slim fit of the 8 and am thinking the leather will soften up over time and fit my hand even better.


Sounds like the 8's fit. Think this way, do you really make a lot of fists, how often do you make a fist without gloves on, unless you get into street fights a lot. :smile:

Comfortably snug is the key term


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

palma said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> This might be a strange question to ask, but how do you determine how a pair of gloves should fit? I am trying to decide between Size 8 or 9. I have ordered both of them and planning on keeping one. With the size 8 my fingers just touch the tips of the glove fingers, the palm fits comfortably snug as well. Its just that when I close my fist it takes a bit of pressure to do it (not a problem holding a cup though) as opposed to size 9, but the size 9 is roomy in the palm and I have at least 0.25 to 0.5 inch room at the fingertips. You would think with expressions like " fits like a glove" it would be easy to tell, but I really can't. I like the slim fit of the 8 and am thinking the leather will soften up over time and fit my hand even better.


The classic fit for a glove is snug. Yes, good leather gloves should stretch and mold themselves to your hand. You can aid this by breaking them in properly. Whenever you put them on, take your opposite hand and smooth them over your hand pressing them firmly into place. Take a finger from the opposite hand a press the leather between the fingers of the gloved hand down into the flesh between those fingers. Doing this will help the glove assume the shape of your hands even more closely, and over time there will be a difference when you wear them.


----------



## stephenkarl (Dec 21, 2011)

While I don't disagree with the above assessments for proper fit, the amount of stretch for the leather will depend on whether the glove is lined. Noting that you live in Saskatoon, I find gloves which are snug on my fingertips do not insulate as well as gloves with just a touch of room. So if the gloves are intended to be worn in the dead of winter, I might suggest going for the gloves with a touch of room as on occasion function must outweigh fashion/style.


----------



## wrwhiteknight (Mar 20, 2012)

Driving gloves should be snug.

Outdoor gloves need a bit of room for air circulation otherwise you will be super cold.


----------



## palma (Oct 28, 2012)

stephenkarl said:


> While I don't disagree with the above assessments for proper fit, the amount of stretch for the leather will depend on whether the glove is lined. Noting that you live in Saskatoon, I find gloves which are snug on my fingertips do not insulate as well as gloves with just a touch of room. So if the gloves are intended to be worn in the dead of winter, I might suggest going for the gloves with a touch of room as on occasion function must outweigh fashion/style.





wrwhiteknight said:


> Driving gloves should be snug.
> 
> Outdoor gloves need a bit of room for air circulation otherwise you will be super cold.


Yes, the gloves will be worn in fairly cold weather and early spring months, but I am not getting them to be outdoors for long periods of time. Just for wearing to work. The gloves I have tried on in those two sizes were lined with cashmere. The room for air and proper insulation does make sense. In the end I think it will come down to form versus function. I will double check how much room there is at the fingertips, but my fingers were definitely not poking at the tips in the Size 8. What is the ideal amount of space at the fingers? I should also say that though I have not tried on 0.5 sizes I might be able to order 8.5 as well.

Thanks everybody for the input and Joshua for the laugh.


----------



## stephenkarl (Dec 21, 2011)

If your fingers are not pushing against the tips of the gloves, I submit the gloves are long enough. I have somewhat the same problem as you it seems, though on a different scale. My hands are fairly slim, but I have yet to find dress gloves long enough. Even size 12 (though vastly too large through the palm) are not long enough in the fingers for me. I have had a pair of gloves custom-made through Chester Jefferies, which depending on your budget (and particular tolerances regarding fit) may be an option. (My gloves cost approximately $110cdn.)


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

The 8 sounds right to me: just make a few fists when you wear them, and they'll stretch out soon enough.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> The 8 sounds right to me: *just make a few fists when you wear them*, and they'll stretch out soon enough.


Browsing the WAYWT thread should provide plenty of opportunities.


----------



## palma (Oct 28, 2012)

I eventually settled for an 8...but, am now considering getting a pair of Pecarry Leather for my next glove from the same company. I will now have access to half sizes. I am posting pictures of Size 8 and 9 and based on that should I continue with 8 or size up to 8.5. Does Pecarry stretch and is roughly the same thickness as lambskin (seen in pictures)?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

palma said:


> I eventually settled for an 8...but, am now considering getting a pair of Pecarry Leather for my next glove from the same company. I will now have access to half sizes. I am posting pictures of Size 8 and 9 and based on that should I continue with 8 or size up to 8.5. Does Pecarry stretch and is roughly the same thickness as lambskin (seen in pictures)?


Get bespoke. Chesterjefferies.co.uk

Peccary is more pliant than lamb. Usually they have a thin lining if any, and will stretch


----------



## palma (Oct 28, 2012)

Not sure if Chester Jeffries does pecarry though. Any opinions on the fits I posted?


----------



## palma (Oct 28, 2012)

Here are two more pics if they help.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

palma said:


> I eventually settled for an 8...but, am now considering getting a pair of Pecarry Leather for my next glove from the same company. I will now have access to half sizes. I am posting pictures of Size 8 and 9 and based on that should I continue with 8 or size up to 8.5. Does Pecarry stretch and is roughly the same thickness as lambskin (seen in pictures)?


OJ?

...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

JoshuaNY said:


> Sounds like the 8's fit. Think this way, do you really make a lot of fists, how often do you make a fist without gloves on, unless you get into street fights a lot. :smile:
> 
> Comfortably snug is the key term


An igent will have already removed his gloves, to slap his intended opponent around the face with them, prior to combat. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

JoshuaNY said:


> Sounds like the 8's fit. Think this way, do you really make a lot of fists, how often do you make a fist without gloves on, unless you get into street fights a lot. :smile:
> 
> .....


LOL. If the selection criteria includes "getting into street fights a lot," the customer needs to be looking at pairs of 'Sap gloves!' 

PS: The size 8 pics look to be almost a perfect fit for the OP's hand size.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker (Oct 8, 2012)

How tight should cashmere-lined or fur-lined gloves fit? I usually wear a 8.5 but I've found that some medium-sized don't have as close enough fit as not to allow snow or cold air to infiltrate your wrist. I'm in the market for a replacement to the LL Bean fur-lined deerskin gloves I lost a year ago. Also should hand-stitched have a looser fit than machine stitched gloves? I like Chester Jefferies as they offer a few options that close at the wrist to keep the elements out. Not sure if it's worth the extra expense to go bespoke.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Shoe City Thinker said:


> How tight should cashmere-lined or fur-lined gloves fit? I usually wear a 8.5 but I've found that some medium-sized don't have as close enough fit as not to allow snow or cold air to infiltrate your wrist. I'm in the market for a replacement to the LL Bean fur-lined deerskin gloves I lost a year ago. Also should hand-stitched have a looser fit than machine stitched gloves? I like Chester Jefferies as they offer a few options that close at the wrist to keep the elements out. Not sure if it's worth the extra expense to go bespoke.


It's worth it... It's a one off 20£, then you can get any glove bespoke.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The size 8 fits you.


----------

